# 98 Altima SE Cluster



## NISMO ALL THE WAY (Sep 15, 2007)

Will a 98 Altima SE Cluster work in a GXE Model. thanks


----------



## NISMO ALL THE WAY (Sep 15, 2007)

To answer my own question, The SE Cluster works on the GXE Model


----------

